# First catchbox.



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Made it out of stuff being thrown out at work.
The frame is aluminum. It was supposed to be a table for something but they found it to be too springy. I snagged it last year and it's been in the garden. Now it has a use.
The round black thing is rubber/cork. It's an old gasket for a huge transformer that's being scrapped as we speak. Seems to stop pretty much anything I can sling at it.
The box on the ground I made from some old plywood and a few pieces of 2x2.
My wife has some cloth that will work well for the back/sides so that will go on as soon as she has time to sew it up.
But as of right now, it works pretty well. The only time I lose ammo, is when I hit the bottle and it bounces off.
I have since flattened the bottle and it doesn't bounce the ammo anymore. Still gives a nice "thunk" when you hit it.

Not as nice as most of the boxes I've seen here, but it seems to do the trick.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice, if you can encase the sides and back, you'll save lots of ammo.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice set up


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

If it works...... Go with it. I like it!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Nice! Hang a beer can from the front tube. It'll be more fun than that bottle! As soon as you've cut it in two you'll really be hooked!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I like it a lot!

+1 on the Beer can suggestion.


----------

